# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Equality [Somerset, Afroditi, Zaher V]

## Ellinis

> Αγαπητέ Ellinis να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω ως προς το αδελφάκι του ΣΗΤΕΙΑ που δεν ήταν το ΑΝΝΑ V, αλλά ένα άλλο που κατάντησε ζωάδικο. Στην Ελλάδα δε εμφανίστηκε με το όνομα ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ.


Και όμως μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο. Το ζωάδικο που αναφέρεις ως αδελφάκι του πέρασε για λίγο ως ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ από τα νερά μας.

To SOMERSET το έφερε η Olympic Mediterranean Cruises Shipping στην Ελλάδα το 1988 και το έδεσε σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα με το όνομα ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ. Μάλιστα έχω δει και μια σχετική φωτογραφία. Κάποια στιγμή αργότερα περιήλθε στην Jay Shipping (που τώρα έχει το REGENT SKY) και τελικά κατέληξε να γίνει ζωάδικο για Άραβες.

Χωρίς να ξέρω υποθέτω οτι το έφεραν για να μετετραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο κάτι που τελικά δεν προχώρησε.

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ σωστος ο φιλτατος _Ellinis_ σχετικα με το *Somerset*. Μαλιστα το πλοιο επισκεφθηκε με το ονομα *Zaher V* τη μεγαλη δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη τον _Οκτωβριο του 2005_.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και όμως μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο. Το ζωάδικο που αναφέρεις ως αδελφάκι του πέρασε για λίγο ως ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ από τα νερά μας.
> 
> To SOMERSET το έφερε η Olympic Mediterranean Cruises Shipping στην Ελλάδα το 1988 και το έδεσε σε ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα με το όνομα ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ. Μάλιστα έχω δει και μια σχετική φωτογραφία. Κάποια στιγμή αργότερα περιήλθε στην Jay Shipping (που τώρα έχει το REGENT SKY) και τελικά κατέληξε να γίνει ζωάδικο για ¶ραβες.
> 
> Χωρίς να ξέρω υποθέτω οτι το έφεραν για να μετετραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο κάτι που τελικά δεν προχώρησε.


Εντόπισα εδώ τη φωτογραφία του ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ (του Nils Cronholm απο το Fakta om fartyg).
Φαίνεται δεμένο κάπου γύρω στο 1991-94 δίπλα στα ΟΡΙΩΝ, ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και τα δύο καραβια της Vergina που αργότερα κάηκαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Για να δούμε το Zaher ως ζωάδικον στο αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά μας

zaher.JPG

----------


## a.molos

Το Somerset ως ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ (όνομα για ζωάδικο!) στο Κερατσίνι, πριν χρόνια πολλά. 

afroditi.png

----------

